# 1956 14' Arkansas Traveler Restoration



## daveolej (Apr 6, 2013)

New to the forum, my first post actually. I picked up a 14' boat needing restoration. Just started working on it this weekend. Got the benches taken out and the wooden gunwales removed. Started stripping the inside as well. Here are some pics to start with.


----------



## daveolej (Apr 10, 2013)

Progress is slow during the work week. I did get the transom wood out yesterday but I had to cut it in half to get it out because of the tapered sides on the top. I don't know if I'll be able to get the new transom in there in 1 piece. I hope to finish sanding the bottom today, maybe even prime it.


----------



## daveolej (Apr 11, 2013)

Finally got some time to finish prepping for paint.


I also picked up a 1967 Sears Ted Williams 7.5 motor. All I need is 2 impellers for the pump and bailer system. I think these are the most expensive impellers I have ever seen. About $86 for 2 on ebay.


----------



## daveolej (Apr 13, 2013)

Got some primer down and started painting the hull. Almond on the bottom and a red stripe on the top. I also got some oak for the gunwales. Once the almond is dry, I'll tape it off and shoot the top part of the boat red.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow looks really great. Can't wait to see some nicely varnished oak on those gunwales!


----------



## daveolej (Apr 14, 2013)

Finished painting the outside today. I'll let the boat sit there for a couple of days for the paint to harden before I put it back on the trailer.


----------



## markc (Apr 14, 2013)

lookin good! Keep up the hard work! =D>


----------



## daveolej (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!!
I hope to get the edges of my gunwales routed to round them off today. Maybe even put a coat or spar urethane on them. 
I think I'll keep the boat upside down for another day or so to let the paint harden. Don't want to put it on the trailer and have impressions from the bunks on it.


----------



## daveolej (Apr 20, 2013)

Finally got around to doing some work. Got the gunwale wood routed and sanded. Also polyurethaned the transom wood. Hope to get the transom in tomorrow
On the trailer:



Router gunwales


----------



## daveolej (Apr 21, 2013)

Bending that oak was harder than I thought but with a bunch of clams I got the hard part done. Now its time to take them off, urethane them and put them back on for the final time.
I cut a 1/16" groove to compensate for the thickness of the hull


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking good! Good looking paint scheme, and the oak gunnels really set it off.Looking forward to seeing the rest.

Did you get it figured out to replace the transom wood in one piece?


----------



## daveolej (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks!!
I had to do the transom in separate pieces. It was either that or take out a 5 brackets, the big one holding the transom to the floor. I did not want to drill out 20 or so rivets holding it to the floor. Instead I used 2 1/2" thick piece of plywood for the transom. The original was 1" thick. I made a cut 10" off each opposite side of the boards. Glued them and screwed them in. Seems very strong.

I still have to put spar urethane on the gunwales. I think I'll let them sit on the boat for a few days. Hoping they will somewhat bend to the shape of the boat before I take them off.


----------



## daveolej (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is the transom before drilling and screwing it in


----------



## daveolej (Apr 27, 2013)

Got some more done today. I took off the gunwales and put 3 coats of spar urethan on them. Will be ready to put back on tomorrow.


Started working on the floor and decking.


----------



## daveolej (Apr 29, 2013)

Took a couple of days off to get my pool liner replaced. That gave me some time to work on the boat. Got the gunwales on and decided to carpet the sides on the inside.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 29, 2013)

I really like the wood rails.....your inspiring me with thoughts of my next project. =D>


----------



## Denniscoy420 (Aug 9, 2014)

I am restoring a 1963 Arkansas traveler, and I am replacing the transom on the back and I am having a hell of a time figuring out how to do it without taking the sides off the back I figure I could slide the wood in sideways instead if I cut it right???? I will post pictures if someone replies to me


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dennis,

You might try posting a new thread with your question. Be sure to put your question in the subject line. Everyone on here is very helpful, courteous and eager to share their knowledge.  
Good Luck!


----------



## Ail (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh man those oak gunwales are class. Well done on this one man. =D>


----------



## rscottp (Aug 11, 2014)

Great craftsmanship. Boat looks new!


----------

